# What Refrigerant Condenser Size and Gas to use...?



## Kristin (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi.... Can anyone provide me with some guidance, please?
I am wanting to chill water in a ~10Gal container using a copper coil that is submerged in the container and attached to a Condenser... The water needs to remain 1-2 degrees above freezing....the water in the container will be kept in motion by a small pump. Any suggestions on the type/make/hp of the Condenser and what Gas I need to use?
Thank you in advance for any guidance. Kristin


----------

